# Kris' Gold Coast CC



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Snapped Kris Deering's lovely CC the other day. Enjoy.








Processing is a grab bag of different stuff I was experimenting with- all in an effort to mimick the stock photos VW/Audi use in their literature/advertising. All shots are natural light and various graduated filters looking through my 11-16 f/2.8 and 70-200 f/2.8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

1.








2.








3. Need to go back and clone out some of the dust spots from my graduated filters- they're really noticable at f/8 and beyond. 








4.








5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.












_Modified by mikegilbert at 5:53 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S!!!


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (mikegilbert)*

Awesome looking CC and SICK photos!! I can totally see some of those being in VW brochures, like what you were going for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

Pics = Very, very nice.
Car = Flawless.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy mother of god those are incredible pictures! 1, 2, and 12 are MY FAVS!


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

definetely worthy of being in a vw brochure. wow dude. those are some awesome pictures


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Brett_CC)*

Thanks, guys.







That color is amazing in person.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (mikegilbert)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif both the car and the pictures.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (kaysid)*

Love the pics. Mike I dont think I have ever seen anything of yours that didn't look fantastic. Nice work.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

I can't thank Mike enough for the opportunity. Ever since I saw the first snaps of his in the PNW forums I've wanted the opportunity to get a photo shoot with him. I couldn't be happier with the shots!!


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

amazing


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mike, wanna drive out here for a shoot? you know, east coast? lol just amazing pictures.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

pics and car look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i like the style of the wheels


----------



## 1TsMeJP (Feb 3, 2009)

Car and Pictures look Spectacular http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (mikegilbert)*

Great Shots. 
Do you have the Hi-res available?


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (mikegilbert)*

WOW! I think that #4 & #12 are just amazing!! Congrats on all the hard work, and its not easy keepin your car clean in the great PNW!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (WazzuPassat)*

great job Gilbert, I have the identical color one, I love this car, I really want that front lip







I should be getting it tinted this week and clear cornered and euro switched soon








THEN I'm a step closer to Kris'


----------



## eos_turbo (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (mikegilbert)*









Oh my...just wow Kris







If this were a poster, it would be on my beadroom wall








Amazing photo skills mike. Simply stunning!


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Amazing work! The car looks like it has 50 coats of clear. 
I also like those wheels. I'm a sucker for a nice 5-spoke.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (Sevarg)*









unreal shot man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha ha the 2 posted above are my 2 favs too! damn it...i was just talking with Bud today...i might have to splurge on a damn kit!


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

DO IT!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_ha ha the 2 posted above are my 2 favs too! damn it...i was just talking with Bud today...i might have to splurge on a damn kit!

Plus 1, between him and Jaron I am sold on it as well.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

again, i gotta go back to Checkered Flag this afternoon to get my pass seat looked at...but i'll be talking with Bud on how much for just the sides and front. i wanted to see what the R-Line front was gonna cost but i'm kinda scared honestly!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (mikegilbert)*

I know I will sound like everyone else by this time, but these are just fantastic pictures of Kris's beautiful car. Love the composition and creativity involved. I only wish his car was White Gold like mine and then I'd use 'em as my desktop background! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Punch Dub (Mar 1, 2010)

New to the VW scene, so I've got a question.
Those wheels don't appear to be an OEM VW part. So what are they?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

great photo work


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: (Punch Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Punch Dub* »_Those wheels don't appear to be an OEM VW part. So what are they?

Here is the link to the laundry list.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## RUS (Jan 29, 2010)

EPIC.
Really, this car and photos are Epic. 
Great job man


_Modified by RUS at 11:02 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *Punch Dub* »_Those wheels don't appear to be an OEM VW part. So what are they?

If I may go a step further than the post made above, click on the image below to direct you to that specific wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Kris, absolutely _love_ the direction you went with your CC. Has been a pleasure watching its very quick development into what it is today. 
Mike... killin' it!!


----------



## xo_vw (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (mikegilbert)*

Damn damn damn. Love the shots.


----------



## chiro444 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (xo_vw)*

Beautiful pics. Maybe Volkwagen will use them for their advertisements. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Question about the headlights. How do you get rid of the yellow on the side the headlights?


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Re: ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_
If I may go a step further than the post made above, click on the image below to direct you to that specific wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Kris, absolutely _love_ the direction you went with your CC. Has been a pleasure watching its very quick development into what it is today. 
Mike... killin' it!!









Thanks Dion! Couldn't have done it without you guys!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Re: (kdeering)*

Insanely beautiful. Good work!


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (mikegilbert)*

Amazing pics~!







Nice ride! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Kris' Gold Coast CC (CCRlineBlack)*

how the f do people get there pics to look like this is my question


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (bigmikeo)*

I need a cold shower


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Hahha jay. Beautiful ride love the film work


----------



## Breezer23 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: (dj_cronic_metal)*

How much of a drop did you do on it?


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Slow and low that is the tempo......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re:*









IIRC, there was still (approx.) 15-20mm of thread left.


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Re: ([email protected]!NG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]!NG* »_








IIRC, there was still (approx.) 15-20mm of thread left. 

Hey Dion,
Going to get hold of you soon about the rear sway bar. I am also thinking about some spacers for the front wheels to even out the stance with the rears. Talk to you soon!!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

This is a dream car....and someone took perfect pis of it...

The wheels are f'ing incredible!


----------



## thinman2009 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fantastic car and pics. just awesome!
I`ve wondered why VW doesn`t advertise this car more than the one commercial I`ve seen.

Referring to the rough idle comment. I feel the very slightest roughness at idle, but not enough that I think it is any more than natural to the engine.
My 97 528 i has the smoothest idle I`ve ever had even at 134K.
I am curious about a transmission quirk though. When shifting from reverse to drive, there is more of a delay than I`ve ever felt before. Is this a common habit of the six speed tiptronic?
5,500 miles and no rattles, no drooping belly pan, no problems whatsoever..I`m a happy camper that`s for sure.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

You don't watch much TV. I have seen 4 or 5 commercials with the CC in them.


----------



## thinman2009 (Apr 30, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> You don't watch much TV. I have seen 4 or 5 commercials with the CC in them.


The only one I`ve seen is the two guys in the parking garage.


----------



## McMerc (Apr 29, 2006)

one of the best cc i ever seen. Love the TT-RS wheels on it. At fist I thought it was the RS5 wheel. I am pretty sure the RS5 wheel will look great on the cc too


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

Those pictures are awesome! Good work! I need to learn how to take pictures like that with my SLR. 

#2, #3 and #13 are my favorite ones.


----------



## leonloke (May 23, 2010)

Well executed shot. I'll be getting my kit next week.


----------



## chocholda (Aug 29, 2010)

*Gold Coast Kit*

Kris, Where did you buy it from?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## OmnibusX (Aug 20, 2010)

mmmm porn


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

Khris, Your CC is the one that inspired me to get one. For each of my 5 vw's I've owned I can point to one specific model that was the insiration for getting one. The Iron Grey seems to be love / hate, but I love it and your's is exactley why, it takes on so many different shades during the day from light blue to almost primer grey at dusk. Keep up the good work, mine should be ready in the spring!


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow, those pics are money!


----------



## Frank1976 (Aug 4, 2010)

great job car looks amazing and the photos are crazy


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah yes, this thread definitely needed resurrection! :thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Is this car Iron Gray or Island Gray? Looks amazing.


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for resurrecting this thread. I had no idea whose CC this was but one of the pics appeared in a different thread and its been the wallpaper on my Macbook for the past three weeks. Now, I have more selection.:laugh:

Beautiful CC...just a completely tight, cohesive look. The poster who decided to prostitute his CC with cheap 22" chrome wheels should stop by here to see what a tastefully modded CC looks like.


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice. I drooled a little.


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

kyle1 said:


> The poster who decided to prostitute his CC with cheap 22" chrome wheels should stop by here to see what a tastefully modded CC looks like.


Why you got to be a cridick?


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

10CC said:


> Why you got to be a cridick?


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

SKNKWRX said:


> Is this car Iron Gray or Island Gray? Looks amazing.


It's Iron Gray :thumbup:


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

One of these pics is my wallpaper. Those are also my favortie wheels on the CC. Great car.

-Eli


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the love guys. Mike did an amazing job with the photos (as always). Looking forward to the spring when I can keep the car this clean again!!:beer:


----------



## darkknight1999 (Mar 22, 2011)

The pics are great! I love 5 and 9 the best! Nice job!


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

those are fantastic photos


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

bigmikeo said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Punch Dub* »_Those wheels don't appear to be an OEM VW part. So what are they?
> 
> Here is the link to the laundry list.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


 
Gorgeous car and great pics. 

I checked your list of mods and am curious how you like the clear bra? I'm not that familiar with the options but I believe 3M is the most well known name if not the only one. I ask because I have a new black A4 being delivered next month and I've had several black cars and always hate how the front ends look after the first year. I'd appreciate your thoughts. 

Bob


----------



## rwbassoc (Mar 1, 2003)

Beautiful shots and really nice post work. Photography is one of my interests too but I've not tried shooting cars. 

You mentioned two zooms but what body(ies) are you using? 

Bob


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Beautiful car. Stunning shots as always Mike. You are definately going to have to teach me a thing or two when you guys come out in June.


----------



## confuc1ous (Oct 18, 2004)

Mike Gilbert ftw, dude, you take the best shots on this forum, first with that Audi and now with this CC, keep up the good work.


----------



## manomusic (Mar 23, 2011)

Looking great.:thumbup:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW!!! Looking on these amazing pictures, make me smile thinking of my new CC R-Line that i get in end of june. Pictures like these of my CC when i get it, would be a dream!


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

This car is now for sale if anyone is looking to get into a smokin CC. Family issues force sale, car is in mint condition and you can see the heavy modding!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Sad news, Kris. Hope everything works out for you and your family!


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Dion! :beer:


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

kdeering said:


> This car is now for sale if anyone is looking to get into a smokin CC. Family issues force sale, car is in mint condition and you can see the heavy modding!


Sorry to hear Kris. Hope everything's ok. It's just a car, it can always be replaced. 

By any chance would you sell the wheels and tires? Just wondering. Take care, 

~Clifford


----------



## kdeering (Dec 22, 2009)

I am currently not looking to part the car out at this time. If I decide to use the car for a trade in I may go that direction, but I haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## confuc1ous (Oct 18, 2004)

Can I ask what kind of wheels and tires those are on your car, they're so clean but yet so wicked.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Psst, click here.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

kdeering said:


> This car is now for sale if anyone is looking to get into a smokin CC. Family issues force sale, car is in mint condition and you can see the heavy modding!


That is sad news Kris, I always liked yours the best on here, of course we do have the same color.


----------

